# Sharp Aquos TV Zoomed In!



## merkay

My Sharp Aquos TV is too zoomed in! Some of the picture gets cut off on all sides. I've tried changing the view mode on the TV remote, no luck. I've left it on Dot-by-Dot because that seems to cut off the least amount of the picture. I've found nothing on my Xfinity remote to help with this issue - there isn't a "zoom" button, or any other button that looks like it might help adjust the picture. It's an XR2 remote. Someone help! Please and thank you!


----------



## Corday

I don't know about your model, but my Aquos remote has buttons to raise, lower, move left or right. See if they surround the Enter button.


----------



## merkay

Those buttons are there on the TV remote, but they don't really do anything that I can tell... The picture is zoomed in on all sides.


----------



## Corday

Please post snapshot.


----------



## merkay

Photos attached.


----------



## Corday

You should have a button for aspect ratio, zoom or just View Mode and then cycle through the settings. It's probably on Zoom.


----------



## merkay

I’ve tried the different zoom settings and they don’t help.


----------



## Corday

Not different zooms. I looked and saw all Aquos remotes have a View Mode button. The result of each push changes the view mode to a different aspect. If yours isn't working, it's defective.


----------



## merkay

The view mode is working, the picture changes as I switch modes, but none of them put the picture into the correct setting where we can see ALL of the picture, without any of it getting cut off. It’s so frustrating! I know it’s not a huge deal, but I just can’t seem to figure it out.


----------



## Corday

The aspect ratio is the only way to fix a skewed screen. Play with it a bit. https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-change-the-aspect-ratio-on-my-sharp-aquos-tv


----------

